# WitEden Type C V WitYou - Version 2



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 20, 2013)

Apparently, WitEden is making a version 2 of the C V, also known as WitYou.






They are selling prototypes on their website for $11.50, only four remaining. http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=500


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 20, 2013)

Oooooooh, I hate my v1, perhaps this can be good.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, I was so disapointed in the WitLong that I didn't even consider the WitYou. But this one doesn't look *that* bad.


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 20, 2013)

Not too many changes for me.
Slightly different tracks on the pieces from what I can see on video and photos.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2013)

Shouldn't this really be the WitEden Type C6?


----------



## CubezUBR (Nov 20, 2013)

No because its a v2 of a old cube, like lingyun v2, or gans 3 v2


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 20, 2013)

TBH I don't see much difference. Still looks locky and a tad slow.
I hope to be proven wrong. I mean with the huge difference between the Sulong and the Chilong I don't know anymore.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys I know it's a bit late but apparently the prototype was decent:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rl58kPOuEU

Any news on this thing?


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 25, 2014)

Non-prototype is listed on their site: http://www.witeden.com/category.php?id=53


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 25, 2014)

They've got it on a lot of the Chinese shops too, Icebay, HKNowstore, SeattlePuzzles.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone ordered it yet?


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm tempted, as always, but not super enthusiastic as the WitLong was so awful. The center plates were the problem there, and as far as I can see, the only difference here is that the plates don't rotate freely.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 25, 2014)

Actually that came out too on the WitYou, the original one. And according to Phil (whom I trust) it's nothing like the Wityout, which means it shouldn't be all that much like the WitLong (which most agree, neither was that great).
So we basically know it's not much like a few bad cubes we know of. 

And about the center plate problem, apparently there wasn't much problem with those on the Wityou v1 with the locked plates. Although I'm guessing you could fix that with a bit of sandpaper.


Although I have overdone my cube quota for the next 5 years already. Marcel? XD


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 25, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Actually that came out too on the WitYou, the original one.


Yep, I didn't buy that, for the same reason. I just can't see how they wouldn't catch on reverse cutting or any kind of misalignment. It's just a weird design. Maybe if I'm bored I'll experiment with one and take some sandpaper to it.

Phil's review does identify catching as an issue, even though the feel is different to the v1.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 25, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yep, I didn't buy that, for the same reason. I just can't see how they wouldn't catch on reverse cutting or any kind of misalignment. It's just a weird design. Maybe if I'm bored I'll experiment with one and take some sandpaper to it.
> 
> Phil's review does identify catching as an issue, even though the feel is different to the v1.



What I got from his various videos on these cubes was that the Witlong had catching problems, and the prototype Wityou v2 had catching problems, but the Wityout v1 didn't. Which is kind of odd. But he has the overview of the original Wityou and it doesn't catch much.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 25, 2014)

It will be interesting to compare this to the BaiJie.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 25, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> stuff.... BaiJie.



Yeah.. *BaiJie*.. I WANT that one


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 25, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah.. *BaiJie*.. I WANT that one



Indeed. I'm just waiting for this really. Looks so good.


----------



## WitEden (Feb 14, 2014)

*WitYou V2 has on market （official version)*

WitYou V2 （official version) is of course much better than prevoious. The v2 is fast and smooth,Very stable, has a strong cut corner!


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 14, 2014)

Any performance videos? Or are you going to recruit testers?


----------



## Lagom (Feb 14, 2014)

I should be getting mine on monday. Will let you know what I think about the cube


----------



## Zeotor (Feb 14, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Any performance videos?



The following video is from Champion's Cube Store


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 14, 2014)

Nothing special I'd say.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 14, 2014)

Turning looks quite nice, reverse cutting looks really catchy. Maybe the plates catch a bit?


----------



## Lagom (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my diy today. Multiple pieces missing and a few pieces with plastic missing...Dont get diy.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 19, 2014)

Dang that sucks.


----------



## WitEden (Mar 4, 2014)

crazybadcuber's review

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogdezIqSbmU&feature=c4-overview&list=UUqrvm_E2QrXgdB8QsOmZ2hg

"I received the puzzles today. I will say, this is a very very good cube. This is definitely competing with MoYu, Fangshi and Dayan. Very good cube! I will give it an excellent review. "


----------

